# Dynamisches Hintergrundbild!



## Fischi2k (10. April 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich will dann mal mein Problem bzw. meine Frage schildern:

Ich möchte eine neue Page erstellen mit einem "dynamischen" Hintergrund. Das heißt, ich möchte eine Grafik einfügen (Fasbverlauf), die sich der Auflösung des Browsers anpasst. Es soll also nicht passieren, dass ich ne Grafik mit der Auflösung 1.024 * 768 einfüge, diese bei einem User mit 1280 * 1024 am rechten Rand abgeschnitten wird und nochmal angesetzt wird. Sie soll sich automatisch strecken bei einer größeren und automatisch verkleinern bei einer geringeren Auflösung.

Oh mein Gott, ich hoffe, Ihr wisst, was ich meine.

Wie mache ich das? 

Besten Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß

Fischi


----------



## SilentWarrior (10. April 2004)

Ein dynamisches Hintergrundbild kannst du mit HTML alleine nicht schaffen. (Vielleicht mit PHP, bin mir aber nicht sicher.) Du kannst allerdings z. B. eine Tabelle mit Höhe und Breite 100% nehmen und dann das Bild da reinquetschen, darüber einen Layer legen und in diesen den gesamten Inhalt deiner Seite einfügen.


----------



## Fischi2k (10. April 2004)

Hmmm,

ich verstehe schon was Du meinst, aber dann habe ich wieder das Problem, dass sich nur die Tabelle der Auflösung anpasst. Das Bild doch aber nicht, oder?

Gruß

Fischi


----------



## xxenon (11. April 2004)

probiers mal in etwa so:


```
<html>
<body>
<img src="bild.jpg" width="100%" height="100%" />
<div style="position:absolute; top:0px; left:0px; z-index:2;">
<!--
deine HP
-->
</div>
</body>
</html>
```


hintergrund passt sich natürlich nur ans browser-fenster an und nicht an die länge der inhalte.



regards...


----------



## gerd87 (22. August 2005)

Hab das auch so gemacht.
Jetzt hab ich aber auf der Seite ein scrollenden Text. Die Geschwindigkeit ist wegen dem Bild sehr langsam und kann auch nicht mehr verändert werden.

Hat jemand dafür eine Lösung?


----------

